# Mask Collection Pictures!!!



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Greetings everyone! I spent the past week taking pics of all of my masks that I have been collecting over the years. Too many to post here, so here is a link to the album:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mrnightmare-albums-mrnightmare-s-mask-collection.html

Still have a few more to go... If any of you have a collection or a favorite mask, post it here! 

Here are my favorites:

View attachment 16353


View attachment 16354


View attachment 16355


----------

